# Problem bei Linux Installation | Update #2: Ein paar Probleme mit Fedora :)



## K3n$! (5. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute, 

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen 


So, das erste Problem ist gelöst. Nun stellt sich die Frage, nach der richtigen Distribution.
-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-vermutlich-zu-neue-hardware.html#post7448956



Spoiler



Ich möchte mir parallel zu Windows noch Linux installieren. Dabei habe ich mich noch nicht hundertprozentig auf die Distribution / die Desktopumgebung festgelegt. 
Falls jetzt kommt: Dann mach das erstmal in Virtualbox! > Habe ich schon gemacht, auf meinem Notebook läuft außerdem auch Ubuntu mit Unity. 
Da ich nun eine zweite SSD bekommen habe,  soll auf der einen Windows laufen und auf der anderen Linux. 

Die zweite SSD ist leer, eine Samsung SSD 830. Ich habe nun also einen USB Stick mit verschiedenen Tools erstellt (FAT32 formatiert mit HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool).
> mit Unetbootin, Rawrite32 und Fedora Live USB Creator

Danach schön gebootet und hier geht das Problem los. Ich habe sowohl im UEFI Modus als auch im "normalen" Modus gebootet, verschiedene Optionen angewählt und verschiedene
USB Sticks sowie Ports getestet. 
Ich bekomme nachdem ich z.B.  "Live Version starten (o.ä.)" gewählt habe, einen Haufen Ausgaben auf der Konsole.  "Nouveau E[ ******"
Mir scheint das Problem an meiner Grafikkarte bzw. meinem Monitor zu liegen. 
-> GTX970 in Verbindung mit einem Dell U2515h, der per mini Displayport angeschlossen ist. 
Ich hatte den Monitor zwischendurch mal ausgeschaltet und dann nur meinen zweiten (der drei Monitore) genutzt, einen Acer LED Monitor (DVI).
Daneben hängt noch ein Samsung TV @HDMI dran. Da funktionierte die Installation von Fedora einigermaßen. Nachdem ich den Monitor dann nach der Installation angeschlossen
hatte, funktionierte die Kombi aus DELL+ACER, nach einem Neustart blieb das Bild aber nur schwarz. 

Ausprobiert habe ich Fedora 22, Antergos (neueste Version), Xubuntu, Ubuntu. Bei allen Distributionen tritt quasi der gleiche Fehler auf. 
Wenn ich praktisch mein normales Windows Setup so lasse (also die Monitor Konfig), komme ich nicht bis zum eigentlich Installationsdialog oder dem Live Desktop. 
Ich sehe bei Ubuntu z.B. ab und an das Logo auf dem lila Hintergrund, die Ladepunkte aber funktionieren nicht und abwechselnd kommt die Kommandozeile, wo ich oben genannten "Fehler"
zu sehen bekomme. Lasse ich das ganze so laufen, endet es meistens so, dass ich entweder nur noch schwarze Monitore habe, ich mal eine Ausgabe auf der Kommandozeile bekomme, 
die mir aber nicht wirklich weiterhilft oder mir praktisch ein erweiterter Bildschirm ohne Fenster (Fedora) auf meinem Zweimonitor angezeigt wird. 

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich bei mir eine Linuxdistribution zum Laufen bekomme, ohne meine Monitorkonfiguration zu ändern?
Ich würde mich zum Testen jetzt mal auf Fedora 22 festlegen. 

Zur Wahl der Distribution kann ich ja vielleicht hinterher noch einen zweiten Thread starten, um mal eure Meinungen zu hören. Aber solang gar keine wirklich ohne Probleme installiert werden kann, 
bringt mir das ja nicht viel 




Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Research (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  )*

Mal ein Update nach erfolgreicher Instalation gemacht?
Propitäre Treiber genutzt?

Mint ausprobieren.

Suse testen.


----------



## K3n$! (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  )*

So, ich teste gerade rum.
Diesmal habe ich Fedora 22 mit nur einem angeschlossenen Monitor installiert. 
Das funktioniert auch ohne nennenswerte Probleme. Erst wenn ich dann den nvidia Treiber installieren will, gibt es Probleme.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass es doch recht kompliziert ist, den propriertären Treiber zu installieren. Aber klar, Fedora bevorzugt 
nunmal den freien Treiber. Eine einfachere Möglichkeit wäre trotzdem wünschenswert. 
Ich habe einfach mal nach der Methode von hier Nvidia driver | negativo17 den Treiber installiert. Danach bekomme ich 
aber nach einem Reboot eine weiße Seite, auf der ich nur logout drücken kann. Dann kommt ein paar Sekunden danach wieder die
gleiche Seite. 

Ein Systemupdate ist immer das erste, was ich nach der Installation mache 

Ich teste jetzt nochmal mit Antergos (Arch). Vielleicht fällt es mir da ja leichter, den nvidia Treiber zu installieren.

Mint sollte ja eigentlich das gleiche sein wie Ubuntu oder? Ich denke mal, dass es am Grafikkartentreiber hängt. 
> Cinnamon sagt mir nämlich nicht so zu, ebenso KDE.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  )*

Jepp, die Nvidia-Treiber sind einfach Müll, allesamt. 

Versuch es mal mit verschiedenen Versionen, das führt häufig zu einem annehmbaren Ergebnis.


----------



## Jimini (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  )*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Jepp, die Nvidia-Treiber sind einfach Müll, allesamt.


Sorry, aber das ist Blödsinn. Die Nvidia-Treiber sind in der Regel auf einem sehr aktuellen Stand und ziemlich ausgereift - vor allem, wenn man sie mit den Treibern von AMD vergleicht. Mit letzteren hatte ich immer wieder Probleme, während die Nvidia-Treiber seit Jahren zuverlässig laufen und sich in der Regel auf problemlos installieren lassen. Frickelig war bisher nur, Optimus zum Laufen zu bekommen, was nach ein oder zwei Tagen dann aber auch lief. Natürlich kann es immer mal wieder mit bestimmten Konfigurationen Probleme geben (und die hier genannte ist ja nicht sooo alltäglich), aber dass Nvidia-Treiber unter Linux Müll wären, ist schlichtweg unhaltbar.

Zum eigentlichen Problem: kannst du die genauen Fehlermeldungen posten?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  )*

Da hast du offenbar eine GANZ andere Erfahrung als die meisten hier im Forum gemacht.  Wir hatten, besonders in letzter Zeit,  genügend Threads wo die Nvidia-Treiber überhaupt nicht wollten.  Und aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich das auch so bestätigen; ich hatte seit Windows 95 keine so großen Probleme mit einem Treiber mehr.


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  )*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Jepp, die Nvidia-Treiber sind einfach Müll, allesamt.
> 
> Versuch es mal mit verschiedenen Versionen, das führt häufig zu einem annehmbaren Ergebnis.


Schreib das nicht im Heiseforum. Die sind da alle von begeistert


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  )*

Von Nvidias Linux-Treibern?    Hat dort irgendjemand schonmal versucht einen davon zum laufen zu bekommen?


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  )*

Die meinen immer unter Linux nur Nvidia. AMD soll unter Linux garnicht richtig laufen.


----------



## K3n$! (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  )*

So, ich melde mich mal wieder. Ich denke, das Problem ist gelöst. Es liegt am offenen nouveau Treiber, der nicht mit meiner Monitorkonfiguration fertig wird. 

Gestern hatte ich noch Antergos und einfach mittels "pacman -s nvidia" den proprietären Treiber installiert. 
Danach ging dann auch mein Monitorsetup wieder.

Heute habe ich mich dann nochmal an Fedora gesetzt und schlicht den offiziellen Weg über rpm fusion non free gewählt.
Danach lief es dann mit Fedora auch. Der erste Weg über das andere Repository war wohl noch nicht ganz ausgereift. 

Nun bin ich natürlich an dem Punkt: Welche Distribution nehme ich 
Leider habe ich bisher noch keine gefunden, die alle meine Wünsche abdeckt. 

- möglichst bleeding edge, also aktueller Kernel + Treiber + Software
- einfache Bedienung (siehe hier z.B. die Installation des proprietären Treibers oder einfach mal nur das numix-theme installieren)
- gute Desktopumgebung (KDE und Cinnamon fallen hier raus, zwischen Unity, Gnome und XFCE kann ich mich nicht so wirklich entscheiden)

Ich möchte eine moderne Linux Version, die gut unterstützt wird (große Community/Entwicklerteam). Fedora schien mir da schon ganz passend, 
aber vieles ist mir da einfach zu umständlich gelöst. 

Was nutzt ihr so und warum? Was passt eurer Meinung nach am besten zu meinen Vorgaben?


----------



## Jimini (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  )*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Von Nvidias Linux-Treibern?    Hat dort irgendjemand schonmal versucht einen davon zum laufen zu bekommen?


Ich setze seit 6 Jahren Linux auf meinen Arbeits- und Spielsystemen ein und habe dort immer problemlos ausschließlich Nvidia-Grafikchips genutzt. Wie gesagt, die erste Schwierigkeit war die Nutzung von Optimus auf meinem aktuellen Notebook.
Ich vermute sonst auch mal, dass die hier im Forum vorherrschenden Probleme daher kommen, dass die Leute sehr aktuelle Hardware nutzen, die jeweils verwendete Distribution und ihre Repos aber hinterherhinken. Da ist es dann kein Wunder, dass man eine Treiberversion erwischt, die mit dem verbauten Grafikchip nur semioptimal zusammenarbeitet.

Wenn ich zumindest die Repos von Ubuntu, Mint und Gentoo vergleiche, dann wird mir schnell klar, dass hier Probleme lauern: 
- alle drei Distributionen verwenden eine völlig unterschiedliche Versionierung
- Mint benennt die Treiber meiner Meinung nach ziemlich abwegig und nicht nachvollziehbar
- Ubuntu hat immerhin verschiedene Major Releases im Angebot, welche entsprechend benannt sind (nvidia-173, nvidia-304, nvidia-310 etc.). Die neuste offiziell erhältliche Version ist 331.
- Gentoo hat die nvidia-drivers, welche es in zig Versionen gibt. Die aktuellste stabile Version ist 349.16, die neuste Version 352.09 kann man mit 2 Befehlen freischalten. Für Windows ist derzeit 352.84 verfügbar. Übrigens warnt Gentoo bei einer Installation eines Treibers, welcher eventuell nicht zum laufenden Kernel oder zum verbauten Grafikchip passt.

In meinen Augen liegen die Probleme also nicht an Nvidias Treiberentwicklung, sondern an den extrem unterschiedlichen Repositories.



K3n$! schrieb:


> Was nutzt ihr so und warum?


- Xubuntu, wenn es schlank und einfach zu installieren sein soll
- Gentoo für absolute Anpassbarkeit und eine - IMHO - ungeschlagen flexible Paketverwaltung

Da Gentoo aber nichts für Einsteiger ist, würde ich dir eher zu Xubuntu raten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  ) Update: Welche Distribution?*

Ja, Xubuntu hab ich auch mal eine Zeit lang verwendet und gefiel mir ganz gut. Wirkte nur "etwas" altbacken 

Daher habe ich gerade mal Ubuntu Gnome 15.04 getestet. Nach der Installation direkt die Updates eingespielt 
und anschließend den nvidia Treiber über den Ubuntu-eigenen-Installationsmanager installiert. Das lief auch sehr gut.
Neugestartet, keine Probleme. Dann habe ich mal angefangen, das System einzurichten. Nachdem sich das Software-Center
aufgehangen hatte, wollte ich einen Neustart machen, um das Problem zu beheben und siehe da: nächster Fehler.

>

The system is running in low-graphics mode

Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself.
[OK]

Wenn ich auf OK klicke, bekomme ich eine kleine Auswahl von Optionen, die ich alle durchprobiert habe, aber nichts ändert sich am Fehler.
> XORG config einsehen, startup log einsehen (dort stand zuletzt kein Fehler), backup einspielen (was ich nicht habe) und default settings anwenden,
wo ich dann wieder den Fehler Bildschirm bekomme. Als letzten Punkt kann ich die Konsole wähle, aber da blickt nur ein Konsolen prompt (nennt man das so?).
Eingaben werden da nicht angenommen. Wenn ich meinen Monitor wieder entferne und nur den Acer Monitor nutze (den ich auch nur für die Installation angeschlossen hatte), 
kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung. 

Und nun ist die Installation wieder im Eimer. Warum ist das so kompliziert, ein Linux parallel zu Windows laufen zu lassen?
Ubuntu in Verbindung mit Gnome hat mir eben eigentlich sehr gut gefallen, da ich schon mit Ubuntu gearbeitet habe. 
Es gibt viele Tutorials, Software o.ä. wird meist für Ubuntu entwickelt und auch Gnome gefällt mir eigentlich nun ganz gut
(wenn man es dann an seine Bedürfnisse angepasst hat). Aber solche Ereignisse machen das ganze dann doch wieder unbrauchbar. 

Auf meinem Notebook (Thinkpad T410) läuft Linux wunderbar, da hatte ich egal mit welchen Distribution noch nie Probleme. 
Aber auf meinem Desktop Rechner will Linux einfach nicht rund laufen.


----------



## Jimini (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  ) Update: Welche Distribution?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Ja, Xubuntu hab ich auch mal eine Zeit lang verwendet und gefiel mir ganz gut. Wirkte nur "etwas" altbacken


Das liegt dann an XFCE, welches nunmal auf Schlankheit und nicht auf Eyecandy setzt 


> Dann habe ich mal angefangen, das System einzurichten.


Was bedeutet das genau?


> Und nun ist die Installation wieder im Eimer. Warum ist das so kompliziert, ein Linux parallel zu Windows laufen zu lassen?


Mit "parallel zu Windows" hat das nichts zu tun. Das Problem ist hierbei dein Grafik- und Monitorsetup.

Kannst du dich denn zumindest in die Konsole einloggen? Wenn ja, checke bitte zuerst einmal, welcher Nvidia-Treiber dort installiert ist (_dpkg -l | grep nvidia_).

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  ) Update: Welche Distribution?*



> Was bedeutet das genau?



Bisschen Numix Icons, Spotify, Google Chrome, dock, Thunderbird und viel mehr habe ich nicht geschafft.
Ich wollte dann Evolution deinstallieren. Dabei ist er dann ausgestiegen. 



> Mit "parallel zu Windows" hat das nichts zu tun. Das Problem ist hierbei dein Grafik- und Monitorsetup.



Weiß ich 



> Kannst du dich denn zumindest in die Konsole einloggen? Wenn ja, checke  bitte zuerst einmal, welcher Nvidia-Treiber dort installiert ist (_dpkg -l | grep nvidia_).



Ich glaube nicht, kann es aber gleich nochmal testen.


Welche Distribution/Desktopumgebung ist denn eigentlich am "modernsten"?


----------



## Namaker (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  )*



Jimini schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Blödsinn. Die Nvidia-Treiber sind in der Regel auf einem sehr aktuellen Stand und ziemlich ausgereift - vor allem, wenn man sie mit den Treibern von AMD vergleicht.


Das kommt immer drauf an, was man erreichen möchte. Wenn man mit guter Performance unter Linux spielen möchte, geht kein Weg an dem Blob von Nvidia vorbei. Nouveau kann man in der Hinsicht komplett vergessen, zumal Nvidia denen gerne Steine in den Weg legt. (3 mal "man" in diesem Absatz, -1 für Ausdruck )
Der proprietäre Treiber von AMD hinkt aktuellen Releases vom xorg-server oder aktuellen Kerneln in der Regel einen Monat hinterher und kommt von der Performance nicht an den proprietären Treiber von Nvidia heran. Der freie Treiber von AMD ist hingegen ziemlich gut, die Performance ist bei neuen Karten recht weit hinter dem proprietären, das legt sich aber im Laufe der Zeit. Zudem gibt es damit wirklich selten Probleme.


----------



## K3n$! (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  ) Update: Welche Distribution?*

So, über Strg+Alt+F3  bin ich nun in eine Konsolensitzung gekommen. 

dpkg -l | grep nvidia liefert:


```
ii nvidia-346  346.59-0ubuntu1 amd64 NVIDIA binary driver -version 346.59
ii nvidia-opencl-icd-346 346.59-0ubuntu1 amd64 NVIDIA OpenCL ICD
ii nvidia-prime 0.8.1 amd64 Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime
ii nvidia-settings 346.59-0ubuntu1 amd64 Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics-driver
```

Der Treiber scheint mir installiert zu sein. 

Wenn ich "startx" eingebe, wird der Monitor kurz schwarz und gibt mir dann was in der Konsole wieder.


```
> xauth: file /home/xyz/.Xauthority does not exist

[dann ein haufen infos zum X server]

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports: 
> Warning: Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols, Ignoring extra symbols 
> Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the x server
waiting for X server to shut down (II) Server terminated sucessfully (0). Closing log file. connection to X server lost.
```


----------



## Jimini (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  ) Update: Welche Distribution?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Welche Distribution/Desktopumgebung ist denn eigentlich am "modernsten"?


Ich glaube, dass sich das kaum eindeutig beantworten lässt. "Vom Gefühl her" würde ich mal auf Arch und Gentoo tippen.
Es hängt aber auch stark vom Paketmanagement ab, wie leicht sich Software installieren lässt, welche noch nicht offiziell als stabil freigegeben ist. Unter Debian (und somit auch Ubuntu etc.) ist sowas in meinen Augen ein ziemlicher Krampf.

Bei den Desktopumgebungen dürften die großen bekannten schon auf einem aktuellen Stand sein. Ich nutze seit Jahren KDE und ab und an XFCE.

Bitte poste mal, was "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ausgibt. Alternativ kannst du den Inhalt der Logdatei auch mal irgendwo hochladen (eine Möglichkeit, dies in der Konsole zu machen, ist hier beschrieben: Ubuntu Manpage: nopaste-it - Nopaste software written in Perl (cli tool).).

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  ) Update: Welche Distribution?*



> Bitte poste mal, was "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ausgibt.



Dort wird nur die "Legende" ausgegeben, also die Erklärung, was EE eigentlich bedeutet.
Weitere Fehler finden sich dort nicht. 

Daneben gibt es noch eine Xorg.0.log.old. 
Dort gibt es mehrere Fehler:
2x Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
9x Unknown chipset: NV124
modeset(0) glamor initialization failed
AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

Außerdem gibt es noch die Datei Xorg.failsafe.log
>Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section
>Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file
>Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section


Edit: Ich probier's jetzt einfach nochmal mit Xubuntu. Den Zeitaufwand, den wir für die Fehlersuche aufwenden, ist wahrscheinlich größer,
als wenn ich einfach das Betriebssystem nochmal neuaufsetze.


----------



## K3n$! (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  ) Update: Welche Distribution?*

So, ich bin's mal wieder.

Xubuntu läuft bisher ganz gut. Hier und da gibt es allerdings noch ein paar Dinge, die stören. 

Zum einen wird der Primärmonitor nicht richtig eingestellt, wenn ich meinen Fernseher angeschlossen habe.
Das Bild ist dann zwar auf allen Monitoren, aber der Fernseher wird automatisch als Primärmonitor erkannt, 
obwohl die Option bei einem anderen Monitor eingestellt ist. Deaktiviere ich den Fernseher, ist alles in Ordnung.

Dann habe ich Probleme mit Tearing, d.h. das Bild zerreißt im VLC oder bei Spielen. Das kann ich manuell temporär 
unterbinden, indem ich composite deaktiviere (XFCE-Einstellungen: xfwm4 -> use_compositing (false)).
Allerdings hat das dann auch wieder Nachteile, sodass ich das nur temporär einstellen kann. 

Und zuletzt kann ich mit dem Pulseaudio-Einstellungstool nicht meine Lautsprecher ansprechen, die an der Asus Xonar DG hängen.
Nutze ich den alsamixer im Terminal geht es, aber trotzdem ist das eher unkomfortabel. 


Ich würde daher gern parallel zu der bestehenden Xubuntu Installation nochmal Fedora 22 testen. 
Dazu sollte die SSD möglichst halbiert werden, sodass beide Betriebssysteme genau den gleichen Speicherplatz bekommen können. 
Hier ist mal ein Bild aus gparted. Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir sagen könntet, wie ich die Partition(en) verkleinern soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  ) Update: Welche Distribution?*

Das Tearing-Problem habe ich auch, das scheinen alle Ubuntu-verwandten Distributionen zu haben.  Ich habe auch nach längerer Suche immer noch keine brauchbare Lösung dafür finden können. Das Problem scheint in Kombination mit dem Nvidia-Treiber zu entstehen, aber so richtig klar ist mir die Ursache nicht. Online findet man ein paar Lösungsansätze, aber bei mir hat davon nichts funktioniert und es gibt auch keine weit verbreitete Lösung. 


Zu Gparted:  Eigentlich ist das selbsterklärend, aber hier nochmal die Wiki-Seite von UbuntuUsers:
GParted ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de


----------



## K3n$! (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  ) Update: Welche Distribution?*

Wie ich gparted nutze, weiß ich 
Aber mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie ich die neue Aufteilung vornehmen muss.
Brauche ich zwei swap Paritionen? Teile ich die ext4 Partition einfach in der Mitte?
Wie ist das mit der Bootpartition?


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  ) Update: Welche Distribution?*

Die Swap-Partition solltest du eigentlich für beide Systeme nutzen können, von der Logik her. Selbiges gilt für die Boot-Partition. 
Aber da würde ich nochmal auf die Meinung von jemandem mit mehr Erfahrung warten, ich hab das ewig nicht gemacht.

Ja, die ext4-Partition kannst du einfach beliebig teilen.


----------



## bingo88 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  ) Update: Welche Distribution?*

/swap kann auf jeden Fall von verschiedenen Systemen problemlos genutzt werden. /boot geht prinzipiell auch, die sollte nur etwas größer als normal sein, da hier ja die distributionsspezifischen Kernelimages installiert werden.


----------



## Jimini (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  ) Update: Welche Distribution?*

/boot würde ich separat nutzen - ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das grub2-Setup sonst eventuell fälschlicherweise Kernelimages der anderen Installation löscht. Von daher besser sicherheitshalber zweimal /boot anlegen.
swap ist wie gesagt kein Problem.
Eine doppelte Nutzung von /home kann Sinn machen, wenn du bei beiden Betriebssystemen die gleichen User nutzt. Du musst dann nur aufpassen, dass die User- und Gruppen-IDs deiner Nutzer übereinstimmen, damit alle auf ihre Homeverzeichnisse zugreifen können.

MfG Jimini


----------



## bingo88 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  ) Update: Welche Distribution?*



Jimini schrieb:


> /boot würde ich separat nutzen - ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das grub2-Setup sonst eventuell fälschlicherweise Kernelimages der anderen Installation löscht. Von daher besser sicherheitshalber zweimal /boot anlegen.


Stimmt, das kann sein. Ich würde ehrlich gesagt auch eher zu separaten /boot Partitionen tendieren. Sofern man sein System nicht verschlüsselt, kann man /boot ja auch in der / Partition unterbringen.


----------



## K3n$! (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Problem bei Linux Installation (vermutlich zu neue Hardware  ) Update: Welche Distribution?*

Kleines Update:

Fedora 22 läuft soweit ganz gut. Das Problem mit dem Tearing ist weg. Die Installation des Nvidia Treibers war aber nicht ganz trivial. 

Ich habe allerdings noch ein paar Probleme:



Spoiler



1. Steam funktioniert nicht. Ich habe es sowohl via rpm-fusion-nonfree und negativo17 probiert. Bei beiden Repo's bekomme ich das gleiche Problem:


```
[fedora@linux ~]$ steam
Running Steam on fedora 22 64-bit
STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
/home/fedora/.local/share/Steam/steam.sh: Zeile 756: 20980 Speicherzugriffsfehler  (Speicherabzug geschrieben) $STEAM_DEBUGGER "$STEAMROOT/$STEAMEXEPATH" "$@"
```

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich Steam hier zum laufen bekomme?



2. Wie bekomme ich unterschiedliche Wallpaper auf den Monitoren? Normalerweise kann man unter Gnome ja scheinbar nur ein Wallpaper
für alle Displays einstellen. Ich hatte mir das hier schon mal angeschaut, nitrogen und gnome-teak-tool sind drauf, allerdings gibt es bei letzterem
keine Option für 


> After running gnome-tweak-tool, go to the "Desktop" tab in the left-side panel and then turn off the setting "Have file manager handle the desktop".





Spoiler



3. Nachdem ich nun Fedora neben Xubuntu auf die SSD installiert hatte, was anfänglich auch ohne Probleme so lief, habe ich nun bemerkt, dass Xubuntu nicht mehr startet.
Das ist im Prinzip kein Problem, allerdings würde ich nun gern die komplette SSD für Fedora verwenden. Bei gparted kann ich jedoch die Partition nicht erweitern. 
Habt ihr eine Idee, was ich da machen kann?

-> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler



4. Ein eher kleines "Problem". Im Dateimanager werden immer die versteckten Inhalte angezeigt. Mit Strg+H lassen sie sich ausblenden. Wenn ich dann aber 
das nächste Mal den Dateimanager starte, sehe ich wieder alle versteckten Inhalte. Das ist zumindest im home-Ordner relativ unübersichtlich. Vielleicht kennt 
ihr ja einen Kniff, wie er sich die Einstellung merkt.



Greetz K3n$!


Edit: Nach einem Update funktioniert Steam jetzt 
Edit#2: Ich habe nun einen Thread im fedora Forum erstellt. Das Kommando btrfs device add /dev/sdb2 / hat einfach den freien Speicherplatz zu meiner bestehenden Partition hinzugefügt. Das Problem mit Strg+H habe ich über diese Methode lösen können.


----------

